# Water your moose



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's so hot that you have to remember to water your moose.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw that the other day. 

That is one moose that knows how to stay cool on a hot day.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So, is that like in Canada eh?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually it was in Anchorage, Alaska from what I read.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

So cool!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that there is funny.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

cool


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Everybody knows that a proper watering routine is key to growing a large moose in your garden.


That was last year during a brutal heatwave. We actually hit 100F in Anchorage for the first time ever, and we were over 85F everyday for like 3 weeks. But I didn't have to mow the lawn very much at all last summer, so there's that. This summer has been much more pleasant--except for the bugs, they've been truly living up to the global 2020 Theme.


----------

